# How many X's in a row?



## ADAM HOOD (Mar 8, 2003)

*well*

I think my record is about 12ish:embara: with a compound....one with a recurve!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

As many as I want with my longbow.


----------



## archery1 (Apr 12, 2003)

Compound....


I went a period of about 120 Big Tens in a row....


Baby X's...I've shot 39 in a row....


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

on the vegas face i shot 16 in a row then droped a ten


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

archery1 said:


> Compound....
> 
> 
> I went a period of about 120 Big Tens in a row....
> ...



Pffft 120x's c'mon u can do better than that cory :wink: I mean I do it all the time....ha! not!


----------



## girlarchery (Jan 27, 2006)

With my recurve I shot 20 or so on a 40cm at 40 meters! Then we changed my bow.


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

girlarchery said:


> With my recurve I shot 20 or so on a 40cm at 40 meters! Then we changed my bow.




Really? That's pretty good. Did you shoot Vegas?


----------



## browningbowfan8 (May 9, 2006)

*x's*

i've shot eight straight at twenty meters, i know, it's pathetic. :sad:


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

browningbowfan8 said:


> i've shot eight straight at twenty meters, i know, it's pathetic. :sad:




that's not bad! (heck, I'm not so not EVEN going to mention how many I have had............... :zip: )


----------



## leanmeanmachine (Feb 22, 2007)

Hey, guys that is really pretty good because right now i have only been able to hit only a couple in a row. I have been shooting for five months about 4 of those months I was without a bow so it will be interesting to see how better I get over the next month.


----------



## girlarchery (Jan 27, 2006)

LooMoo said:


> Really? That's pretty good. Did you shoot Vegas?


Yep! Ya I shot in Vegas but I shot like.....:vom: :icon_1_lol: Outdoors, is my game (Safari, FITA, NAA Field, NFAA Field):thumb:! Indoors its OK... But its getting better.


----------



## OHbowhntr08 (Mar 1, 2007)

i dont shoot target archery competitons but ive ran hundreds (12,20,28 and doubles: still need 410)in skeet shooting comps? if that counts


----------



## 5xtargetshooter (Jan 10, 2007)

i shoot a compound and i have shot 46x on a 5 spot


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

just last night I shot 58x in a row! I ended up with a total score of 300 59x my highest ever! i missed the 2nd arrow :sad:


----------



## David Grunert (Jan 14, 2007)

11X's shooting hunters class.


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

sambow said:


> just last night I shot 58x in a row! I ended up with a total score of 300 59x my highest ever! i missed the 2nd arrow :sad:


Thats a real bummer i hate that i still havent shot even close to that. my highest is 52 or 53 xs and 300. I have only shot indoors one year so but next year watch out cause i will be up there with Cory cause only the best shoot martins lol.


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

slayrX said:


> Thats a real bummer i hate that i still havent shot even close to that. my highest is 52 or 53 xs and 300. I have only shot indoors one year so but next year watch out cause i will be up there with Cory cause only the best shoot martins lol.


Martin?!?!?! pfft! only the best shoot hoyt :first: 

:behindsof


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

sambow said:


> Martin?!?!?! pfft! only the best shoot hoyt :first:
> 
> :behindsof


Your funny thats the funnies joke i have heard all day long.


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

compound im not sure about my 5 spot but my 3-d is about 12


----------



## SLOWHAND (Dec 28, 2006)

Shooting target recurve, in one tournament my first 24 arrows were x's. Talk about being 'in the zone' I couldn't miss and even bad shots were in the x. Then it all went and I struggled to get back. Something I'll never forget.


----------



## browningbowfan8 (May 9, 2006)

sambow said:


> just last night I shot 58x in a row! I ended up with a total score of 300 59x my highest ever! i missed the 2nd arrow :sad:


What distance were you shooting?


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

browningbowfan8 said:


> What distance were you shooting?


She was probably shooting like 10 yards, Just kidding Sambow


----------



## >>-dh-> (Mar 16, 2007)

wow you guys are pretty decent at archery, well the most X's i've ever gotten straight after each other was 3 at 20m with a recurve bow.Guess my best scores suck more than yours browningbowfan8. But i was actually proud of my self when i did that, because i shoot four arrows per round and the forth arrow was on a 9 that was pretty decent i thought.


----------



## singingarcher (Jun 27, 2006)

LooMoo said:


> How many X's in a row have you guys shot? (recurve, traditional or compound... specify, though!)
> 
> 
> 
> L




LOL....lately......you don't wanna know!!!


----------



## bigbuck (Jan 26, 2003)

browningbowfan8 said:


> What distance were you shooting?


20 yards of course!:shade:


----------



## archerprincess (Mar 24, 2007)

*x's*

ive shot 25 X's in a row with my micro minus 3 wich is a compound
:wav:


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

bigbuck said:


> 20 yards of course!:shade:


oops that was supposed to be under my name but I used my dads instead oops!! but yes *I* shot that at 20 yards :wink:


----------



## 5xtargetshooter (Jan 10, 2007)

sambow said:


> Martin?!?!?! pfft! only the best shoot hoyt :first:
> 
> :behindsof


true


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

That's pretty much the same with me: my top is 4 x's in a row.

Remember though: it's alot harder to improve when you shoot 299's than it is to get better when you're shooting 250's! We'll beat 'em soon!!! :wink: 




>>-dh-> said:


> wow you guys are pretty decent at archery, well the most X's i've ever gotten straight after each other was 3 at 20m with a recurve bow.Guess my best scores suck more than yours browningbowfan8. But i was actually proud of my self when i did that, because i shoot four arrows per round and the forth arrow was on a 9 that was pretty decent i thought.


----------



## nocksetpliers (Jan 23, 2007)

7 with a trad bow on a 40cm at 20. Then 11 at 45 on a 80 with my aerotech and 13 on a 40cm at 20 also with my aero tech. This is consecutive right?


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

I have shot 53


----------



## NRen2k5 (Mar 30, 2007)

Good question. Haven't even shot at a FITA target in months. I tend to group better when I have something very small to aim at... I'll have to see about getting some target faces when I go to the shop tomorrow...


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Mine is 47 at 60 yards


----------

